# Glock Grip Reduction Info.



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I found this on Glocktalk. It has some good stuff!

"For my own benefit and that of others, I would like to provide a listing of commercial Glock grip reduction service providers...

Just off the top of my head I can think of the following (let me know if I miss any)...

Arizona Response Systems
Starts at $150 for the front and back plus more. Seems to have an excellent value to dollar ratio in terms of how much you get for what you pay. Beavertail is $85 as a stand alone item or $50. Will shorten or chop off the grip as a stand alone item for $100 or together with a grip reduction for $50.
www.arizonaresponsesystems.com

Robar
Starts at $150 for back ONLY. Gets very expensive to add other features, for example, $40 just to round the trigger guard, $175 for just a beavertail. Will not shorten the grip.
http://www.robarguns.com/DesktopDefault.aspx?tabid=5&tabindex=3

Lonewolf Distributors
Priced very closely with Arizona Response Systems (moderately cheaper but am not sure if it includes all the same stuff). They openly admit that they do not do the work themsevles but subcontract it out to some one in Missouri. At least they are honest and up front about it. Will shorten the grip only in conjunction with a grip redcution.
http://www.lonewolfdist.com/products.asp?prod=14

Burns Custom
$200 for the front and back plus more. Does not include rounding the trigger guard and no such item is listed separately (though I imagine they could do it). $100 to shorten the grip, this appears to be available as a stand alone service. Also does not seem to offer a beavertail (though I imagine they could do it).
http://www.burnscustom.com/

Bowie Tactical Concepts
Starts at $125 for front and back plus more (with only the back stippled, if you want the rest stippled it is an extra $60 as an option to the grip reduction) while everyone else stipples all the way around). Does not include rounding the trigger guard, which is a $40 option. Beavertail is a $150 option.
http://www.bowietacticalconcepts.com/

Bar-Sto
Quotes a turn around time of "5-7 days", WOW!! That's fast!! Starts at $145. I found no info on what exactly this includes or what options are available.
http://www.barsto.com/grip_reduction.cfm

Defensive Edge
No info listed on their site. I only heard of them doing grip reductions from a customer who posted about it in a thread here on GT
http://www.defensiveedge.net/

Advanced Performance Shooting
$150 for the front and back plus more. A fake 1911 safety lever in the off position can be added (a unique/exclusive option) as a place for the thumb to go to help with your grip as a $65 stand alone item or for $50 as an add on to a grip reduction. Rounding of the triggerguard is no extra cost but is by request only.
http://www.advancedperformanceshooting.com/wst_page18.html

Cylinder & Slide
Starts at $90 dollars for the back only but they say that grip reduction services of any kind require cerami-kote coating service and that costs $200 and they won't do a grip reduction without it (I think this might be a typo). I could not find what the cerami-kote cost in conjunction with the grip reduction. Removal of the finger grooves is $44 as is rounding the trigger guard. Stippling of the front strap is a separate item that cost approximately $40 per section (front, back, or both sides). http://www.cylinder-slide.com/glock27.shtml

Ross Sporting Goods
Starts at $125 for the front and back plus more. Rounding the trigger guard is a $25 option. Stippling is an extra charge. Other services available as options. Adding a channel or groove for the trigger finger on the side is a $35 option (and a unique/exclusive one).
http://www.rosssportinggoods.com/612600.html

I would like to get feedback on the following...

Price: Cheapest vs. most expensive.

Quality: Worst vs. best.

Price to Quality Ratio: Opinions welcomed.

Smallest Reduction: Who has the smallest circumference, and, as a separate issue, who has the shortest trigger reach.

Package Deals: Who has the best package deals and what does it included?

Unique Details: Is there something that one does that no one else does? For example I noticed Cylinder & Slide offers a small dished out area for the mag release. Another company offers an actual channel grooved into the side of the frame for the trigger finger to lay in to reduce trigger reach.

Speed of Service: Fastes vs. Slowest.

Quality of Service: Customer care.
"

I don't care for glocks to much but this looks awesome!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, I don't like the way the grip reductions look on the polymer guns. I like the frame stock. It doesn't look right to me.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

granted Im not a poly gun fan but it looks more like someones teething puppy got a hold of it for a few days.........


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

But... if it helps the shooter, more power to 'em.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2006)

*As stated by famed....*

*XD Talk member, "Little Anthony"...that Glock looks like "crap".:smt082 *


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, while I don't like it either, many people who compete with Glock stripple and or modify their frames in similiar fashion - it seems to be pretty popular. I think its ugly, but there seems to be a purpose behind it.

Last week, I saw someone who had strippled another brand of polymer gun. I can't remember for sure, but I think it may have been a XD. I saw it on some other website.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

A lot of people do this to their glock. Over on Glock Talk there is about 1 thread a week asking where to get this done. I found this the other day and though it would be helpfull if anyone on here decided to give it a try.


----------



## NCHornet (Dec 20, 2006)

I appreciate putting this list together. I actually like the way it looks but am curious as to how it really feels. How do they do this? It almost looks like skateboard tape. I am worried that it will hang up on my clothes, or the edges might be sharp. It is to bad they can't make it like thw Hogue rifle stock with that rubberized feel to it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I've only shot the ARS and Robar reductions. To be honest, I can't tell the difference between them. Both feel better in my smallish hand than a stock Glock, and I may eventually (read 2008) have it done.

The stippling isn't an issue in terms of hanging up on the draw or catching on clothes. It does help with a solid grasp.

Yeah, they are all ugly, I guess. But I don't think anyone buys a Glock for aesthetics. Anyway, pretty is as pretty does.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Man........that is FUGLY!!!!!!!!!!!! It's so ugly I bet it even smells bad!

Of course, as stated by Mike and others, it's only a tool.....so if it works better like that.................go for it!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've never cared for the look of those refinished frames


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

:numbchuck: I think it's Glockishly beautiful and I would love to see how it feels in my hand. 

:smt082 :smt049 :smt041


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

It may be good for the grip, but not good for the gander.


----------



## tsh77769 (May 20, 2012)

I'm the original author of that text which you took from Glocktalk. Please edit the post to provide me with proper credit and mention Glocktalk or provide a link.

tsh77769


----------

